# reloading manuals



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone have any good reloading manuals to recommend?
I will be reloading only two different rifle calibers. The .243 Winchester and the .7MM-08 Remington.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like to use the manual from whichever company's bullet I choose to load. Most long time handloaders eventually compile a fairly large library. The manuals from all of the major companies are good, will generally show you a range of good powders and rate them for performance with different bullets. Remember when choosing a powder, that the best performance is often seen when the case is very nearly full, without the powder being compressed. Most info for bullet weights will cross over very well, but you need to use caution when considering flat base versus boat tail designs, and pure copper bullets such as the Barnes should only be used with data designed specifically for them. You are loading for two of the most user friendly cartridges out there. Unless you hot rod them, trimming is seldom necessary and cases will reload many times with very little trouble. I would suggest you give the 120 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip a try in the 7mm-08. It has proven to be a winner for us and seems to match the performance of a .270 Winchester within 300 yards. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Burl,
The Nosler Partition bullet is what I had in mind for the 7MM-08. I was thinking of purchasing the Nosler Reloading guide 5 as one of my manuals.
I had a few different manuals way back when I reloaded pistol ammo but along with all the equipment, the books went as well.
I cannot tell you how much it hurts me that I let it all go away.
I am trying now to rebuild my reloading arsonal but do want to keep it down to only two calibers that I have mentioned.
I feel so foolish to have to ask the different questions any more, but I have been out of the hobby and loop for so long that I feel like a new born to it all.
I want to get a press but still not sure if I should go with the turret press so I can mount both calibers only one time and never have to remove the dies again, or if I should get the single O press and remove and mount each step and caliber?
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I haven't used a turret press, but once you have the rings on your dies locked down, it's pretty quick and easy to change them. If you are doing some development, where you will be adjusting your dies frequently, it would seem that the other dies might just be in the way. The one thing I do that helps me keep things safer and more organized is to keep the components, including dies, for only one cartridge/caliber at a time on the bench. I'm getting older, so anything to keep it safe and simple is a plus. Another little tip is to keep a pad of small post-it notes on the bench. Drop one into the empty powder measure to remind you what the last setting with which powder was. When you load five at a time to check for accuracy with different powder charges, put 'em in a small zip-lock with a post-it containing all the pertinent info. Put a post-it with your die settings on it in the die box, in case you want to know what the last setting for OAL was. Referring to the last post, the individual loadbooks are pretty handy too. Their info is taken straight from the manuals, even though some of it might be a little dated. I could go on, but don't want to put anybody to sleep. :wink: Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used the turret press for the pistol dies and have had great success with them. I can get the O press or the turret for about same price. That is why I was asking if one was better over the other.
The only rifle cartridge I have loaded in the past was the 30 cailber carbine and that was just a straight wall cartridge.
I am going to the Dixie Deer Classic in Raleigh NC on March 3,4, and 5th. I am sure they will have quite a bit of goodies there. I have been saving up for this show for a while now, and if I am lucky, I will need to bring a shoppinng cart with me.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have quite a few books now, but one of the first I bought was the Hornady. The information is layed out very well and easy to use with lots of information. I use a single stage press and reload mostly rifle calibers, but have been looking into a Dillon 550B. I'm still doing some research to see if I want to go that route for my handguns and will have to make some room on the reloading table. Did you find the progressives easy to set up?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Longshot,
I used the Dillon 550 and it was fantastic as was the company itself.
I bought my unit used from a friend and it had worn parts to it, but i figured it would be cheaper to replace parts then buy new. When I called the company, they told me I did not have to pay anything. The machine was covered completely, no matter who bought it, or how old it was. they sent me all the necessary parts to rebuild the press and I loaded away with never having a problem.
The single stage press you use, is it a turret press or O press?
I am not sure which one to get as I have two calibers to load and for only two rifles that are both bolt actions. I do not like the idea of having to move the dies once they are set in place.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I bought the RCB Rock Chucker master reloading kit to start along with a RCBS digital scale a few years ago and am still using it. I know a few people that have been using this for a long time with no problems so I went the same route. From what I here RCBS stands by their product very well also. Most the calibers I load for have a pet load and the dies are locked with the set screw so I don't have to adjust every time. I have only been reloading for a few years and have come to really enjoy it, but am not sure if I'm ready for a progressive. The main calibers I load for are the 223 Rem, 22-250 Rem, 260 Rem, 308 Win, and 300 WM. The only pistol round I have loaded for is the 44 mag., but would like to load for the .357/.38 spl, .40 S&W and .45 acp. I'm actually thinking of selling my 17HMR and getting a CZ in 22 Hornet so I can reload for that also.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Longshot,
What is advantage or disadvantage of using RockChucker vs. turret press?
Do you have any trouble switching out the dies all the time?
I thought if I get the turret press, I would not have to change out the dies all the time. One adjustment, one time..


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have loaded the .38/.357 and also the .44 mag as well as other calibers like the 9mm Paribellum and .380, .45 ACP and 30 caliber carbine straight wall rifle. I enjoyed it so much that I went out and got my FFL to manufacture and sell the ammo. I no longer do that and sold out all the equipment I had. I used the Lee progressive, RCBS turret, Lyman Expert Reloader turret and the Dillon progressive.
Out of all of them I think the Dillon was my favorite machine to use.
Once I was set up for the caliber, it went like glass, very smooth.
I miss my reloading! That is why I now want to get into bottleneck rifle cartridges in the .243 and 7MM-08. It has been so long now since doing the reloading that I am so out of touch. I have to learn all over again because I want to do the rifle instead of pistol.
I get a bit confused as to why they are making the single O press as well as the turret press. I know you can do single stage on either and that is what I am interested in, not progressive. I just do not want to disturb the dies once I have them set exactly where they need to be at.
I am sure the single O press is great for match and competition shooting, but I am only interested in hunting and the occasional paper punching to keep my hunting shots on target. Will the turret press be that much of a difference for rifle? I have bolt action rifles and only one each for the two calibers.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've thought about the turret press and done a little research. As to your fears about losing those fine adjustments by having to change dies; once the lock rings on your dies are set, it's not an issue when you change dies in the press head. The adjustments don't change. Period. There is no movement in the head of an "O" type press. The turret press has a mechanism that allows the head to rotate as needed. More moving parts equal greater chance of change in the fine adjustments on your seating die, the only one in which the adjustments are super critical anyway. The advantage would therefore seem to be with the "O" type press. These are just thoughts brought about by a little research. Your actual results may be different! 
I am glad to hear the positive discussion on the Dillon RL550B. I have been considering acquiring one in partnership with my son in law. We both like to shoot a lot of .45 ACP, and the Dillon seems like a natural. I can feel it getting closer. Now to let the slush fund build up a little! By the way Longshot, I have a friend who loads .223 and .22-250 on his Dillon, as well as several handgun cartridges. He swears that his rounds from the Dillon are every bit as accurate as his single stage loaded cartridge's. I guess that's another good reason to add to the clutter on the bench! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Burly,
You just wrote *"I have a friend who loads .223 and .22-250 on his Dillon, as well as several handgun cartridges. He swears that his rounds from the Dillon are every bit as accurate as his single stage loaded cartridge's. "*
This is what confuses me between Turret and O press.
If you did not have to change your dies all the time, then why buy a press that would make you change them?
I had the turret press and could not really detect any movement in it during bullet seating. If I am not doing match or bench rest shooting, would this be good enough for my hunting purpose?
Don't get me wrong, I do not want to just throw lead out there. I want my shots to be as repeatable as possible. That is why I am on this forum!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As you referred to the Dillon, it is not a turret type press. The toolhead containing the dies is static. It is the shellplate that moves. All progressive presses are set up the same way. A turret press allows the dies to move, with the shell holder being stationary. Would there be a difference? Maybe not. I guess I just don't understand the reluctance to change a die. It takes about ten seconds. To my way of thinking, it's just not an issue. As far as your ability to make ammunition with hunting level accuracy, of course the turret press will work. I always say that if you like it and want it, you need it. If you change your mind in the future, used single stage presses are cheap and easy to come by at most gun shows. You'll already have all of your dies and other accessories so changing presses won't be a big deal. The history you've related leads me to believe that you've probably reloaded more than I have. If you've already owned and used this equipment, you know what you want. Go get it and get to loading! Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Burl,
You are correct on "If I want it just get it". I cannot understand the reluctance of changing a die either. I guess I just got it in my head that I don't want a bunch of presses all over the bench again!. I would like a one press, do it all situation but I guess that is like asking for a one bullet for everything deal. Just can't find it!
I have logged thousands of reloads in my leger book in only a couple short years. The .44 magnum I loaded counted 1000 + loads per week. I supplied them to a Sports Shop that had an indoor pistol range in the rear of the gun shop. From there, I began loading custom .44 special rounds for a few of the city police officers who wanted a round close to the ammo they shot every year to requlify for the force. From there I requests for the 9MM Par.. It kept me busy in my hobby as well as helping to support it. After about 3 or so years, it was no longer enjoyable for me as it was now a production job. Each night right after work, I was able to grab a cup of coffee and grab my seat at the reload table where I cranked out 300 rounds of .44 magnum loads. If there was a special request from the people in Blue, I had to work even later to get that done. I could not let those people wait.
I am going to the Dixie Deer Classic in March at the Raleigh State Fairgrounds in NC and hope to find someone selling the reloading equipment there.


----------

